
Plant-based burgers are “ultra-processed” like dog food, meat-backed ads say - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/12/plant-based-burgers-are-ultra-processed-like-dog-food-meat-backed-ads-say/
======
midnitewarrior
It's a FUD marketing campaign by the meat industry because of declining sales.

------
ksaj
Are they ultra-processed like dog food (as the meat industry ads say) or are
they ultra-processed like sausages (as the meat industry ads don't say)?

Dogs can live off of nothing but dog food and water without their kidneys
giving out and without getting obese. Imagine what would happen if we only fed
them water and sausages.

Does anyone actually believe that a _burger_ or _sausage_ substitute is
replacement health food? Could it be that Beyond Meat et al simply replace
_burgers_ and _sausages_?

These ads are propaganda at its best.

